# calibrating a maverick et732



## pete77 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am just starting to research smoking, etc and am planning on getting a Weber smoker and am looking towards a Maverick ET732 (or maybe a 733??) thermometer. On reading review here and on Amazon, it seems the Maverick has some short comings, although that may be an inaccurate statement!  If you calibrate it with freezing water, is there an adjustment on it that you can use to calibrate it, or, if it is off say 5 degrees, do you figure it will be off 5 degrees when in use eg 225 degrees instead of 230 degrees? It seems like an accurate thermometer is a must in smoking and I want to be able to make sure the one I decide to buy is just that, particularly if I'm shelling out 100 bucks for it.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 26, 2013)

You can't calibrate it, you just need to interpret the reading. IE, if it reads 2˚ high, you'd pull a chicken at 167˚ instead of 165˚. Other than the fragile probes, I've not had many issues with my 732.


----------



## seenred (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think you can adjust or calibrate the Mav.  Along with testing it in ice water, I suggest doing the same thing in boiling water...this will give you an idea at both ends of the temp spectrum.  Its my experience that Mavs are generally pretty close on accuracy, but if you found that yours was off by, say 5 degrees, this would give you a baseline to make adjustments in your cooker temperature to get the desired actual temp correct (give or take). 

Red


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

I have two and they are both spot on. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## ov10mech (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry XMAS everyone.  Just got an ET-732 for Christmas.  I have been playing with it indoors at room temperature.  Three other digital thermometers all next to each other all read 69 deg as does the thermostat.   The Maverick reads 72 and 73 .  Of of the therms is a Taylor probe as well.  Disappointing that the Maverick  is the only one off.  There is no calibration option.


----------



## fpmich (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a thought, but...

Maybe Maverick is the only one spot on.  It happens,  Even when 3 against 1.  LOL

I would check it with crushed ice water and again with boiling water a couple more times.

The food side probe will register from 32* to 572*

The grill level/bbq side probe, only registers from 140*- to 572*.  So you can only test that side with boiling water.

If after these test it's still way off, then call and send it back for replacement.

I've been very happy with mine for a few months now.


----------



## ov10mech (Dec 26, 2013)

fpmich said:


> Just a thought, but...
> 
> Maybe Maverick is the only one spot on.  It happens,  Even when 3 against 1.  LOL
> 
> ...


According to their website:

There is no way to calibrate our units. All of our digital thermometers have a tolerance of +/- (3-4) degrees F so it is normally for the temperature readings to be off by a few degrees.

So I guess mine is within their standards.  The boiling test was right on at 212.  Freezing test was consistent with room temperate test (4-5 deg higher)  I would rather have it more accurate on the higher side.  I will see what happens when I do my next cook.  I do not want to mess with returning this to Amazon.


----------

